# Diet for fantail pigeon?



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Can you please list the foods for pet pigeons, which will make them fat, healthy with beautiful feathers?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I feed mine 'pigeon mix' (agway brand). I also mix safflower, peanut hearts, and a small amount of wild seed in it. Fat and happy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

diva1 said:


> Can you please list the foods for pet pigeons, which will make them fat, healthy with beautiful feathers?


here is an example of a pigeon mix that is 16% protein with pop corn.


"Contains: Popcorn, Canada Peas, Red Milo, Maple Peas, Oat Groats, Austrian Peas, White *****, Safflower, Vetch, White Millet, Red Millet, Canary Seed, Buckwheat, Rice."


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Feed*

I would just feed your pigeon a regular Pigeon Seed Mix. You can purchase it online if you cannot find it at your local pet store. Be sure to feed occasional treats to ensure that your pigeon gets all of the nutrients it needs.


----------

